# Kitchen floor insulation



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

You had tacked it on to a three year old thread, it is sleeping now after I found this new one. It was in a different forum section, no problem.

The fiberglass is not the best insulation out there...... http://www.diychatroom.com/f98/biggest-loser-fiberglass-insulation-90438/

As it is already installed, yes, you can add rigid foam board to the joist bottoms; http://www.buildingscience.com/documents/insights/bsi-009-new-light-in-crawlspaces/ You will notice a difference with that. So, no heat source down there? Good to go...

Gary


----------



## carolginz (Apr 25, 2011)

*Reply to Kitchen Floor Insulation*

Hi, Gary -

Thanks so much for your informative reply to my kitchen floor insulation question.

I'm assuming the pink fluffy stuff I have is fiberglass, which as you point out is not the best, but since it is already there, I guess I will leave it and add the rigid foam board to the joist bottoms as you suggest. While the furnace and hot water heater are located down there, it is not a heated space and it does have some little square vents with mesh over them to the outside. I will have to look down there and see whether the rigid foam can be installed w/o disturbing the duct work from the furnace to the upstairs. Is there any need for some kind of vapor or moisture barrier?

Thanks again for your help. 

Carol


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

If you add the foil faced polyiso board to the joist bottoms, many B.D. will accept the foil as a fire-stop, rather than covering foam board (without foil) with drywall. Check locally for sure. The foil is a vapor barrier. Leave the pink intact. 

Gary


----------

